
Point of Vue: Angular is doomed, React is OK – We deserve better - rmason
https://medium.com/@vyaron/point-of-vue-angular-is-doomed-react-is-ok-we-deserve-better-fb60652a8cb4
======
wakeywakeywakey
I've built large production apps in all 3 frameworks. After using React with
TSX -- and getting symbols and refactoring across templates -- there's no
going back. IDE support with VSCode is incredible.

I routinely see Angular and Vue projects littered with magic strings/globals
in their templates. These are ok on the first pass-through building the app,
but refactoring and maintenance are a nightmare.

The state of the art right now IMO really is React + TSX.

